# Cough medicines



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


I've had an annoying dryish cough for about 5 weeks following a cold/sore throat.  It gets worse when I go outside and is driving me mad!!  I've been using honey linctus, fishermans friends, drinking lots of fluids etc but havent noticed much improvement yet. it's driving me mad now and I'm desperate for it to go.  Are there any cough suppressants that are safe to take in pregnancy? I almost feel as if coughing has become a habit for me and if I could just break the cycle it might finally go!


Thanks,


NM
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Not really at your stage of pregnancy as if the baby were born your would not want them drowsy.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Holly. Will stick to the honey and lemon.  I think I've pulled a muscle under my rib now from coughing. Can I use ralgex


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It has got a salicylate in it. 
I doubt much is absorbed, but to be on the safe side I would avoid.

Could you use a mildly warm wheat sack or hot water bottle - not enough to over heat the baby?

Paracetamol is ok.

Just one point - have you been coughing violently, for a few weeks and feeling short of breath or making you sick coughing. If so be checked for whooping cough.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.  Am using a hot water bottle and taking paracetamol - thankfully the cough seems to be improving but just breathing is painful.    


Funnily enough, whooping cough did cross my mind at one point but I had the whooping cough jab around 3 weeks before the cough started so hopefully it is definitely just an after effect of the cold I caught from the girls. 


NM
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Does it really hurt with a sharp pain to breathe in deeply? If it is pleuritic chest pain then you should be checked by the doctor in case there is a deep infection.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleurisy


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Weirdly the cough has massively improved yesterday.  I do have an appointment booked with the gp for Tuesday which I made last week incase it hadn't improved by then.  I won't cancel it yet and see how I feel then - if nothing else perhaps she could prescribe me some stronger painkillers because paracetamol just aren't touching it.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry didn't actually answer your question! It hurts to breathe at all really.  Eases off slightly after a while but as soon as I cough it is really sore again. I remember pulling a muscle in my side years ago and it does feel exactly the same.  Got to say I'd rather be in labour - at least the pain would have a purpose!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope it is feeling a bit better, but do get checked out especially in late pregnancy when all sorts can happen.  
Be careful what you wish for re: preferring to be in labour LOL!


----------

